# How many litres substrate for an ADA 60P?



## Otto72 (20 Jul 2012)

How many litres substrate do you think I will need for an ADA 60P tank?
The dimensions are L60 x D30 x H36cm and I'm thinking a bank at each end so it looks similar to this;


----------



## andyh (20 Jul 2012)

9l bag should get you going


----------



## Otto72 (20 Jul 2012)

excellent thanks andy for the info


----------

